# Wood River #62 Low Angle Jack



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Were you able to assess the flatness of the sole? I like to take a Sharpie and put a criss-cross pattern on it and then rub it on a piece of 1000 grit sandpaper (with the blade removed) attached to a known flat surface. You can tell by the marks removed whether you have hollows and then decide if you want to work to flatten it.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

What will this plane be used for (I was interested to see your earlier woodriver purchase was a 5 1/2)

I use my (LV) LAJ for a few specific roles. I keep the blade flat (no camber) for edge jointing moderate length pieces (and I used to use for shooting). I also have a toothed blade that was outstanding for scrubbing my doug fir workbench and dealing with some of the grain/knots in that. Any idea what other blade series this plane is compatible with? (could you get a LV or LN toothed blade?).

Matt


----------



## Dimensions (Feb 15, 2017)

Bob, I'm familiar with the technique you're talking about, but i don't have any "true flat" surface in my shop to do this. I need to grab a piece of float glass for my sharpening setup.


----------



## Dimensions (Feb 15, 2017)

Matt, this plane came with suggestions on the packing for other WR blades but I'm not sure about it's compatibility with irons from other brands. I've never seen serrated blades for planes (newb) but it seems they'd be effective for a scrub plane…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Bob, I'm familiar with the technique you're talking about, but i don't have any "true flat" surface in my shop to do this. I need to grab a piece of float glass for my sharpening setup.
> 
> - Dimensions


My name is Rich. The quote in my signature is attributed to Bob Flexner, a noted finishing expert.


----------



## Dimensions (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed!


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

Rich,
Good call on checking the flatness of the sole but I like to do it with the iron in the plane and retracted back. That way if there is any flex in the plane body you get a true understanding of how it performs when it is under pressure from the cap. (Yeah I know. I'm a plane nerd!)

Dimensions,
Tablesaw or jointer is a good flat surface. Also, you can use a thick piece of glass. you will need to come up with some flat surface if you want to true your planes. Flat planes equal flat boards. I was lucky enough to be given a granite counter top sink cutout which is "righteous".

Check out Blood and Gore to learn all there is to know about old school Stanley planes.


----------

